# Caught Bentley! (pics)



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hahaha. He has developed a taste for it!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol I like ky's "castle"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

But what an adorable smile!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Too funny! And I see you have a perfectly nice and untouched plastic dog house too! I bought a similar one for Bug and Suva, and it now has almost no front at all  I cannot even imagine what would happen to a castle at my house!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

At least your potted flowers are in one piece.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> At least your potted flowers are in one piece.


Well at least the 2 that are left. Since he pulled out the three flowers he's been leaving these alone. I think he has very distinctive flower taste LOL


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

He is, after all, a prince. He won't eat just any old flower!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> Too funny! And I see you have a perfectly nice and untouched plastic dog house too! I bought a similar one for Bug and Suva, and it now has almost no front at all  I cannot even imagine what would happen to a castle at my house!


Did they tear up the dog house? I'll be getting rid of that plastic house as soon as I'm done building Bentley's prince house.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

oh no! youre in trouble if he's decided he likes hot sauce!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

OutWest said:


> oh no! youre in trouble if he's decided he likes hot sauce!


Exactly! And I can't think of anything else to try. He seems to like anything that he can get in his mouth. I took out a jar of white vinegar and let him smell it hoping it would repulse him. No, he tried to lick it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is so darn cute.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

He really is a character! I don't know how you can discipline that mischievous, adorable, smiling face!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A paste made with cayenne pepper seems to work with Max.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Too funny!Franks is good stuff tho,only second to Texas Pete!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> A paste made with cayenne pepper seems to work with Max.


That's a thought. What do you mix it with to make a paste, just water?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> That's a thought. What do you mix it with to make a paste, just water?


About one cup of water with 2 tablespoons of cayenne pepper. Add a little flour to make it a paste. Paste or liquid depends on where we are using it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I LOVE Franks hot sauce. Bentley has the same great taste in condiments. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

BENTLEY, is one of a kind............LOVE HIM! Oh and I like hot sauce but it doesn't like ME!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like you need to kick it up a notch....

World's 10 spiciest hot sauces....

http://www.thedailymeal.com/world-s-10-spiciest-hot-sauces-slideshow


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Joyce, I think this video will enlighten you on the best pepper options for Bentley 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

